# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Looking to Write a Brand-New Wiki Page

## sccman

Hey everyone,

I have a new article idea for troubleshooting that I think would help people with their problems in the forums. It's my first article I posted and I have a few questions about it:

1) How would I go about posting it on the wiki page?
2) Are there any rules I should consider when posting the article?
3) Should I contact anyone about posting the article?
4) Is there anything else I should consider when posting the page?

Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## 1fallen

Here is a good place to start: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/



> Before you get started, we ask that you please observe the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. It’s not very long and it will help you get started.
> 
> Once that’s done, check out our community page.

----------


## deadflowr

About a year-ish ago they had to lockdown wiki/help page editing:
Why? here -- https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2308813

In order to gain access (and be accepted into the wiki teams) see:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide

I believe to join the editors teams they would prefer it if you has signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.
See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Forums/Membership#How_to_apply
(have fun pulling your hair out on that one, even though they've made it a little easier to understand)

----------


## sccman

That definitely helped. I think I'm officially in, with security and what-not.

One last question: how are we contacted in Launchpad? I sent a message to the documentation team proposing my troubleshooting page idea. Will I receive a message via email, or in Launchpad itself? If it's in Launchpad, how do I view the messages online?

----------


## deadflowr

If someone wants/needs to contact you they'll email you through Launchpad.

----------


## sccman

Yeah that's what it looks like. I sent a test message to myself and it came through my Gmail account.

Thanks.

----------

